# Indoor putting mat



## griffgolf (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi, Are there any recommendations on indoor putting mats that do not crease/kink when rolled up and put away?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 13, 2021)

I posted a link in the main lounge recently, puttout or perfect putt seen the most popular.  My perfect putt arrived today, just need to unbox it


----------



## griffgolf (Jan 13, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I posted a link in the main lounge recently, puttout or perfect putt seen the most popular.  My perfect putt arrived today, just need to unbox it
		
Click to expand...

Cheers oddsocks I missed that. I like the look of the Pro stroke


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 13, 2021)

Well the perfect putt is open and the quality is awesome! I really like the two holes.


----------



## NedPizza (Feb 14, 2021)

For under £25 this is great for a bit of practise at home
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Longridge-...words=longridge+putting&qid=1613309012&sr=8-4

the auto ball return works well


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2021)

I bought a Puttout mat and am really happy with it


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 14, 2021)

PuttOut......


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2021)

Perfect Practice Putting Mat is brilliant 👍


----------



## Beedee (Feb 15, 2021)

Another +1 for the Puttout.  Very happy with mine.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 15, 2021)

I use a Wellputt which is great if a little slow.


----------



## evemccc (Feb 15, 2021)

+1 for Puttout


----------

